# [Sammelthread] DiRT Showdown



## Own3r (12. Dezember 2011)

*Dirt Showdown**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**
Allgemein:*

Bei Dirt Showdown handelt es sich um den Nachfolger von Dirt 3. Im neuen Teil, der im Mai 2012 erscheinen wird, wird es hautsächlich um die auch schon aus dem Vorgänger(n) bekannten Show-Rennen gehen. Modi wie z.B. Last Man standing und Crash Derby werden dabei mit an Board sein.

Die Rennen drehen sich um Stunts, bei denen man Objekte zerstören oder Tricks in einer vorgegebenen Zeit absolvieren muss. Aber auch reguläre Rennen und das aus DiRT 3 bekannte Gymkhana. Ein  umfangreiches Schadensmodell soll bei den Events für viel Action sorgen.

Die Fahrzeuge sind in drei Kategorien  eingeteilt. Diese reichen von fiktiven Autos über Trucks bis hin zu  besonders wendigen Buggys.
Die Rennstrecken sind thematisch an bekannte  Schauplätze beziehungsweise Städte wie zum Beispiel Colorado, London,  San Francisco und Yokohame. 
Somit wird das Spiel mehr arcadelastig sein als Dirt 3.

Drei verschiedenen Rennserien im Singleplayer, Multiplayer-Events für bis zu acht Mitspieler und auch  Splitscreen-Action sind Bestandteil des Spiels. 

Unter der Haube steckt wieder die Codemaster Ego-Engine, welche DX11 und sechs Prozessorkerne unterstützt.


DiRT Showdown in der Vorschau bei GamePro.de

Dirt Showdown im Technik-Test: DirectX 11, Kernskalierung, Downsampling-Bilder und Gameplay

Release ist der 24. Mai 2012. Vorbestellen kann man es bei Amazon. Eine Demo wird am 1. Mai erschienen.​

*Trailer:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wtFta60FQI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrHC1bePRzk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PYcTRfyZB8

*Screenshots:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es neue Infos gibt, werde ich den Post aktualisieren. ​


----------



## ph1driver (28. Dezember 2011)

Hört sich für mich nach Flatout an.


----------



## maxscmitz (28. Dezember 2011)

@ph1driver 
ist es aber nicht . 
es ist eig. nur ein Gymkhana spiel,wo man auch ein paar Autos smashen kann. 
Ich werde mir auf jedenfall Dirt Showdown und danach(Q3/2012) Dirt 4,in dem garkein Gymkhana drin ist,sondern nur reine und perfekte Rally


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2011)

maxscmitz schrieb:


> Dirt 4,in dem garkein Gymkhana drin ist,sondern nur reine und perfekte Rally



Hoffen wir mal, dass es wirklich so ist.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

M.E. ist das der Niedergang einer einst guten Rennspielserie. Dahingehend ähnelt Codemasters immer mehr der Konkurrenz von EA.


----------



## Zergoras (2. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß auch noch nicht, was ich davon halten soll.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. Januar 2012)

Was soll man(n) davon halten? _Gar_ nichts.


----------



## ph1driver (2. Januar 2012)

Ein CMR 2 in neuem Gewand wär mal was feines. Aber ich glaube die Zeit der Guten Rally Spiele ist schon längst vorbei.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (3. Januar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube die Zeit der Guten Rally Spiele ist schon längst vorbei.


 Nicht _ganz_! Für rFactor 2 wird es sicher einige Offroad-Mods geben. Vom fahrerischen Anspruch (Simulation!) ist es aber von DiRT meilenweit entfernt. Gamepad-Daddler werden hier _nicht_ glücklich.


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2012)

Es soll ja ein Dirt 4 rauskommen, welches wieder zu den Wurzeln zurückkehrt. 
Da könnte CM vielleicht noch etwas retten...


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

Ich bin GP-daddler und wäre glücklich wenns mehr sensiblere Controls gäbe. GT1 z.B. hab ich mit Daddel und ohne Fahrhilfen(ausser ABS), wie ein Weltmeister gezockt. Ich glaub, ich könnte mich in einen 911er setzen, und das Teil mit einem analogen Stick fahren. 

Dieses scheiss Xpad und seine MS X_input Treiber, sind eine Ausgeburt von MS zwanghaften Monopolwahn. Leider kommen die neuen Games mit laufend öder werdender Steuerung am Markt. Wird nimmer lang dauern und ich kann mein 20 Jahre altes Digipad wieder verwenden. Muss nur nen alten PCI Gameport einbauen.


----------



## ph1driver (5. Januar 2012)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Ich bin GP-daddler und wäre glücklich wenns mehr sensiblere Controls gäbe. GT1 z.B. hab ich mit Daddel und ohne Fahrhilfen(ausser ABS), wie ein Weltmeister gezockt. Ich glaub, ich könnte mich in einen 911er setzen, und das Teil mit einem analogen Stick fahren.



Geht mir auch so.



AchtBit schrieb:


> Dieses scheiss Xpad und seine MS X_input Treiber, sind eine Ausgeburt von MS zwanghaften Monopolwahn..



Das hat weniger mit Monopolwahn zu tun, als mit der Tatsache das die Spiele nur noch Konsolenports sind.


----------



## AchtBit (5. Januar 2012)

ph1driver schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Monopolwahn zu tun, als mit der Tatsache das die Spiele nur noch Konsolenports sind.



Das hat vielleicht den Anschein aber das ist schlicht und einfach nicht der Grund.

Mit dem DX Gerätetreiber x_input.dll, erzwingt MS hauseigene Controller HW. Andere Kontroller werden ins Abseits gedrängt, weil x_input.dll den normalen Kontroller Treiber in Windows nicht unterstützt. Ziel ist es die Universal Treiber den Gar auszumachen. MS will sicherstellen dass nur noch DX zertifizierte Kontroller unterstützt werden. Bald gibts keinen Dev. mehr, der ne individuelle Steuerung für sein Game schreibt. Es wird quasi dem Entwickler leicht gemacht indem er einfach nur eine Standard API für die Steuerung importieren muss. Wär ansich ne gute Sache wenn 1. der Code des x_input Geräts bekannt wär und 2. nicht MS Geräte ebenfalls diese API verwenden dürften. So rafft MS Stück für Stück, die Kontrolle des HW Marktes, an sich. Ich hab ne modifizierte x_input und kann damit sämtliche Kontroller als MS Kontroller simulieren. MS würde mir den Arsch aufreissen wenn die wüssten, dass ich ne modifizierte DX API verwende. Mein Glück ist dass ich nix von Wert besitzte. So kannste dem MS Monopol was entgegensetzen, nämlich NICHTS. Dieses AS reicht völlig, um geschäftsschädigende Wahrheiten über MS zu verbreiten ohne rechtlich belangt zu werden. Das einzige Mittel seitens MS ist hier gezielte Bombardierung der Aussage um die Glaubwürdigkeit in Frage zu stellen. Allerdings hab ich mich schon mal mit dem Konzern angelegt und je dreister MS wurde(z.B. Text Nachricht direkt im Stammverzeichnis hinterlassen etz..) desto mehr fragwürdige Machenschaften des Konzerns hab ich in diversen Foren(inbesondere bei Devs und Programmierer) reingeklatscht. Du glaubst nicht wie schnell die still waren. Jämmerlich war, dass sie drohten, mich an Symantec zu verpfeifen, weil ich damals ne Serial Version der Norten Utils am Rechner hatte lol.


----------



## Own3r (27. Januar 2012)

Heute ist der erste Trailer mit Ingamegrafik erschienen. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDyYTjbT9zI


----------



## ph1driver (27. Januar 2012)

Sag ich doch, Flatout 

Muss wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Zergoras (29. Januar 2012)

Warum hauen die eigentlich in letzter Zeit soviel DiRT raus und Grid kriegt erst jetzt nach 5 Jahren vllt mal nen Nachfolger?!


----------



## batmaan (4. Februar 2012)

das ist doch nie und nimmer der nachfolger von dirt 3. hat cm doch extra mal betont.


----------



## Own3r (4. Februar 2012)

Es wird ja noch ein Dirt 4 geben, welches indirekt schon angekündigt wurde. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass beide Dirt Titel in diesem Jahr erscheinen, denn sonst wäre Dirt 4 schon angekündigt worden.


----------



## Xanthor1009 (6. Februar 2012)

DiRT Showdown wird klasse. Weiß jemand schon, wann man es vielleicht mal vorbestellen kann? Bei Amazon ist noch nichts.

Der Titel soll ja Steam benötigen, aber trotzdem wird es das Spiel ja wohl auch woanders zu kaufen geben...


DiRT 4 kommt sicherlich dann nächstes Jahr. Beide Titel in diesem Jahr denke ich nicht...


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2012)

Ich denke Dirt Showdown wird, wie alle andren Codemaster Spiele, wieder auf Games for Windows Live setzen. Steam wird dann nur beim Kauf auf Steam benötigt.


----------



## Xanthor1009 (7. Februar 2012)

Nein, Codemasters hat im offiziellen Forum bereits bestätigt, dass DiRT Showdown ein Steam-Titel sein wird:

GFWL or Steamworks on PC? - Codemasters Forums

Der Community Manager hat bestätigt, dass es Steam benötigen wird und somit kein Games for Windows LIVE. (Ist auch besser so)

Nur eben vorbestellen kann man es noch nirgendwo... Nicht mal bei Steam...


----------



## Own3r (7. Februar 2012)

Ok, das wusste ich jetzt noch nicht. Ich fand aber GFWL nicht unbedingt schlecht. Schade, dass man nun unbedingt Steam benötigt. 

Ein Gameplayvideo zu Dirt Showdown:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhW5UEyJUUo


----------



## Psychopath (8. Februar 2012)

sehr schade, das steam benötigt wird, habe mit GFWL nie probleme

zocke noch immer DIRT 2 und 3 
eicnfach nur fun pur


----------



## Zergoras (8. Februar 2012)

Wieso wird plötzlich auf Steam gesetzt?


----------



## Xanthor1009 (12. Februar 2012)

Das weiß ich auch nicht.

Im offiziellen Forum haben die nur ein Thread erstellt, ob DiRT Showdown wieder auf Games For Windows Live oder eben mal auf Steam setzt. Und der Community Manager hat bestätigt, dass DiRT Showdown eben auf Steam setzt.

Mich hätte GFWL auch nicht gestört, habe da ja auch andere Spiele (F1 2011, GTA 4 etc...)

Ich frage mich nur, wann man endlich das Rennspiel auf Amazon vorbestellen kann.... Es ist ja bald März und das Spiel kommt im Mai. Man konnte die Spiele doch schon immer 2-3 Monate vorher vorbestellen... ^^


----------



## Zergoras (12. Februar 2012)

Ob Grid 2 und alle kommenden Titel dann auch auf Steam setzen? 
Naja...ich denke man kann es in ein paar Wochen vorbestellen.


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2012)

Ich finde es jetzt eigentlich unkonsequent von Codemasters auf eine andere Plattform zu setzen. Jetzt muss man sich bei Steam anmelden usw., dabei reicht doch schon GFWL.


----------



## gangville (14. Februar 2012)

ich würde mich auf ein Grid Nachfolger freuen und nicht auf ein Dirt3


----------



## Own3r (14. Februar 2012)

Dirt 3 gibt es schon. Aber ich gebe dir Recht! Ein neuer Grid Teil wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## gangville (15. Februar 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Dirt 3 gibt es schon. Aber ich gebe dir Recht! Ein neuer Grid Teil wäre sicherlich keine schlechte Idee.


 
ja dann würden sie diese EA Kake the run richtig in den hintern treten.

Die Server von der PC-Version von Grid sind wieder Online.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. März 2012)

Amazon listet Dirt Showdown übrigens für 30. Mai. Ist nun auch bestellbar.

Dirt Showdown: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## KatanaxXx (29. März 2012)

Doch sehr miserables Game, was ich bisher an Gameplay Videos gesehen habe werd ich es nicht kaufen - hatte mir mehr erhofft.
Kann man nur noch auf das kommende NFS hoffen, dieses Jahr.
Nachdem THE Run die Enttäuschung 2011 war 



gruss


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2012)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> ...sehr miserables Game...werd ich es nicht kaufen - hatte mir mehr erhofft...THE Run die Enttäuschung 2011 war ...


 Erwarte nicht zuviel, dann wirst Du auch nicht enttäuscht. Hoffnung auf ein _wirklich_ _gutes_, neues Rennspiel der NfS-Reihe/unter den Fittichen von Electronic Arts?!  Die Erfahrung(en) haben uns -bislang- eines Besseren belehrt. Aber ich gebe Dir recht, nach den ganzen bitteren Pillen ist eine Sahnetorte überfällig.


----------



## acti0n (29. März 2012)

Dann träumt mal schön weiter...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Dann träumt mal schön weiter...


 ...von der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?!


----------



## acti0n (29. März 2012)

Das EA ein gutes NFS rausbringen wird...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (30. März 2012)

...meine ich doch: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galford (19. April 2012)

PC Games Hardware schrieb:
			
		

> Im PC-Games-Hardware-Extreme-Forum hat der User Own3r für alle interessierten Community-Mitglieder einen Sammelthread zu Dirt Showdown erstellt. Bis zum Release, mit dem am 24. Mai 2012 zu rechnen ist, wird der Thread wahrscheinlich regelmäßig aktualisiert.


 
Der (arme) Own3r wir jetzt aber ganz schön in die Plicht genommen. Darum erstelle ich auch nie einen Sammelthread - weil ich faul bin.

Dirt Showdown im Technik-Test: DirectX 11, Kernskalierung, Downsampling-Bilder und Gameplay


----------



## KatanaxXx (20. April 2012)

Danke für die News PCGH, ist ja mal ne feine Sache das es am 1.Mai ne Demo geben wird.
Werd ich auf alle Fälle mal ausprobieren, sowas wäre bei NFS auch mal wieder lobenswert 



mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. April 2012)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> ...ist ja mal ne feine Sache das es am 1.Mai ne Demo geben wird.
> Werd ich auf alle Fälle mal ausprobieren...


 Yep, in Berlin, wie jedes Jahr. 
( 1.-Mai-Randale Route der Krawall-Karawane Berlin Kreuzberg Neukölln | Polizei&Prozesse - Berliner Kurier )
[ Ende]


----------



## KatanaxXx (1. Mai 2012)

War scheinbar doch eine Falschinformation die Demo ist immer noch nicht verfügbar und ich rechne nicht damit das sie heute noch autftaucht...

Edit:
Steam: We're waiting on Valve to push the magic button that puts the demo live. We'll keep you updated and as soon as we hear anything we'll let you know.
Quelle: FB Codemasters

Könnte also doch noch was werden.



mfg


----------



## Modmaster (3. Mai 2012)

Ich hab mal die Demo angespielt. Ich hoffe, das man im eigentlichen Spiel den Fokus auf andere Rennen legt. So ein 8 - Ball ist zwar ganz lustig für zwischendurch aber die ganze Zeit wäre es zu langweilig. Im Spoiler hab ich mal ein Video von der Demo gemacht. Die Grafik und die Farbeffekte sind wie immer sehr gut gelungen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUJ2KgWj_g4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KatanaxXx (3. Mai 2012)

^^ so gehts aber nicht, deine Zeit ist wirklich schlecht 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUNAXfZpCX8

Größtenteils muss ich an der Demo bemängeln, das immer nur die Meldung auftritt "Verbindung zum Netzwerk unterbrochen".
Bei einigen Leuten soll es wohl funktionieren, der Großteil kann aber leider nur offline spielen.




mfg


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir so die Demo anschaue, dann finde ich das Spiel jetzt nicht wirklich so super. Ein bisschen spaßig ist es schon für zwischendurch, aber ich bin da eher der Simulationsfan, weshalb ich nicht so viel von Showdown halte. Aber vielleicht sind die anderen Spielmodi ja besser als dieses "8-Ball".


----------



## KatanaxXx (24. Mai 2012)

^^ Naja war ja auch nur ne Demo...
Aber die Vollversion macht unglaublich viel Spaß auch die Karierre tolle Strecke und super Fahrzeuge 
Gab lange kein Rennspiel mehr das so viel Spaß macht, absoluter Pflichtkauf.

Hier mal nen Video vom ersten Track 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4N7srkdf8E&list=UUQcB6VFcqqyRH76DNpgdt0A&index=1&feature=plcp



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a4N7srkdf8E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Mai 2012)

Sieht auf den ersten Eindruck sehr gut aus. 
 Gibt es gesicherte Erkenntnisse zu:
- Ob und wie lässt sich Dirt Showdown mit einem Lenkrad, vorzugsweise Fanatec 911 GT3 RS (V2) + ClubSportPedalen spielen. Oder empfiehlt sich eher ein Gamepad?
- Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Spiel ohne Probleme auf drei Monitoren (AMD Eyefinity) läuft. Wie sieht's mit den Anforderungen in Sachen Grafikkarte(n) bei hohen Detaileinstellungen aus? In meinem Rechenknecht stecken zwei Sapphire 5870 Vapor-X (jeweils 2 GB V-RAM). Ist schon etwas zum passenden Crossfire-Profil (CAP) bekannt?


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2012)

Ich habe jetzt mal Dirt Showdown angetestet. Es haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker, aber man kann es schon mal zwischendurch fahren. Das macht dann schon recht viel Spaß.


----------



## KatanaxXx (26. Mai 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Sieht auf den ersten Eindruck sehr gut aus.
> Gibt es gesicherte Erkenntnisse zu:
> - Ob und wie lässt sich Dirt Showdown mit einem Lenkrad, vorzugsweise Fanatec 911 GT3 RS (V2) + ClubSportPedalen spielen. Oder empfiehlt sich eher ein Gamepad?


Ich empfehle dir das Gamepad, könnte dafür auch ein Lenkrad verwenden mach ich aber bewusst bei Arcarde Racern nicht, das Gamepad reicht vollkommen um "fein" genug zu steuern.
Bei dem Game richtet es sich ohnehin danach welches Auto du fährst und wie es mit den Handling Eigenschaften aussieht, kann man aber bei sogut wie allen Autos stark aufpeppen 


@Own3r
Wieso haut es dich nicht vom Hocker?
Es gab lange Zeit kein Arcarde Rennspiel mehr was so gut ist wie Showdown, da findet wirklich jeder eine Spielmodi.
Ist definitiv besser als Burnout oder Need for Speed Hot Pursuit bzw. bietet es deutlich mehr Möglichkeiten.
Auch der Soundtrack ist 100% richtig gewählt für das Game.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde NFS hot Pursuit schon wesentlich besser als Dirt Showdown. Aber man kann es zwischendurch spielen, jedoch finde ich das Content Recycling ziemlich heftig. Ich habe auch schon 50% der Showdown Tour beendet, d.h. allzu lang wird die auch nicht sein.


----------



## conspiracy (27. Mai 2012)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also ich finde NFS hot Pursuit schon wesentlich besser als Dirt Showdown. Aber man kann es zwischendurch spielen, jedoch finde ich das Content Recycling ziemlich heftig. Ich habe auch schon 50% der Showdown Tour beendet, d.h. allzu lang wird die auch nicht sein.



Hot Pursuit besser als Showdown ?  .. in welchem Bereich ? .. also ich finde selbst Showdown fühlt sich im Vergleich zu Hot Pursuit trotz Arcade Einfluss wie ne Sim an  .. Grafik kann nicht mithalten, Fahrgefühl sowieso nicht und vom Gameplay her, meiner Meinung nach sind die Zeiten von NFS schon lange gezählt weil es einfach genug alternativen gibt die wesentlich besser sind  Showdown ist viel viel besser als ich dachte, der Kauf hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Mai 2012)

Was geht'n so bei Online-Multiplayer ab? Was ist hier im 'Angebot', lassen sich Freundeslisten anlegen, wenn ja, wie viele Freunde lassen sich einfügen...


----------



## KatanaxXx (1. Juni 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Was geht'n so bei Online-Multiplayer ab? Was ist hier im 'Angebot', lassen sich Freundeslisten anlegen, wenn ja, wie viele Freunde lassen sich einfügen...


Ne online kannste es in die Tonne hauen, das Spiel arbeitet auf den Rundkursrennen mit einem System das ich bisher noch nie erlebt habe.
Und zwar werden dabei die Spieler die an den ersten Plätzen fahren automtisch gedrosselt, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.
Kaum fällt man aber auf den letzten Rängen zurück hat das Auto sogar mehr Power als im Singleplayer Modus.
Es scheint wohl deswegen gemacht worden zu sein um auch schwächeren Spielern eine Chance zu geben, ich finds jedenfalls völlig daneben.
Da ich will das 2 gleiche Autos auch gleichschnell laufen egal ob jetzt auf Platz1 oder Platz8 fahre.

PS: Nein ist keine Einbildung es gibt im Hersteller Forum auch Threads dazu 


mfg


----------



## conspiracy (1. Juni 2012)

KatanaxXx schrieb:
			
		

> Ne online kannste es in die Tonne hauen, das Spiel arbeitet auf den Rundkursrennen mit einem System das ich bisher noch nie erlebt habe.
> Und zwar werden dabei die Spieler die an den ersten Plätzen fahren automtisch gedrosselt, was die Geschwindigkeit angeht.
> Kaum fällt man aber auf den letzten Rängen zurück hat das Auto sogar mehr Power als im Singleplayer Modus.
> Es scheint wohl deswegen gemacht worden zu sein um auch schwächeren Spielern eine Chance zu geben, ich finds jedenfalls völlig daneben.
> ...



Wurde das von offizieller Seite bestätigt ? Ich will dich nicht als Lügner abstempeln aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, so ein Feature ergibt ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das gibt's ja nicht mal bei Mario Kart.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. Juni 2012)

KatanaxXx schrieb:


> Ne online kannste es in die Tonne hauen, das Spiel arbeitet auf den Rundkursrennen mit einem System das ich bisher noch nie erlebt habe...


 


conspiracy schrieb:


> ...so ein Feature ergibt ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das gibt's ja nicht mal bei Mario Kart.


 
​


----------



## conspiracy (1. Juni 2012)

Verwundert hat mich das ganze vor allem auch weil es schon bei mir in Single und Multiplayer passiert ist das Gegner ueberrundet wurden und ich auch sehr weite Vorsprünge während der Rennen aufbauen konnte. Zudem, wenn man einmal richtig zurückliegt, hatte ich das Gefühl manchmal nicht mehr aufholen zu können, also den sogenannten Gummibandeffekt habe ich im Vergleich zu anderen spielen als sehr gering empfunden, aber ich werde mal vermehrt drauf achten. 

Die Freundesliste ist die Steam Buddyliste, glaube nicht das es hier eine Begrenzung gibt. Kannst dich Highscoretechnisch messen (ich war schneller  ) oder eben bei Rennen und Destructionderbys. Insgesamt als Arcaderacer sehr spaßig, muss noch ein paar mehr Multirennen absolvieren um mehr dazu sagen zu können aber bisher macht's schon viel Laune


----------



## KatanaxXx (1. Juni 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Wurde das von offizieller Seite bestätigt ? Ich will dich nicht als Lügner abstempeln aber das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, so ein Feature ergibt ja überhaupt keinen Sinn. Das gibt's ja nicht mal bei Mario Kart.


 Wieso sollte ich lügen?
Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, können wir 2 ja gerne es mal in nem privaten Rennen ausprobieren.
Oder nen mir du ne Erklärung warum ich überholt werden kann wenn mein Hinterman das selbe Auto hat wie ich und der der sogar noch an die Mauern donnert und ich perfekt durch bin.
(An meiner Fahrweise liegt es nicht sonst wäre der 1.Platz beim aktuellen Racenet-Event gar nicht drin wo übrigens auch PS3 und Xbox360 Spieler dabei sind)
Am besten merkste den Effekt beim Zenden Cup Auto, der dreht eigentlich immer ziemlich hoch, aber kaum fährste an erster Stelle nimmt er kaum noch Gas an und schaltet noch früher zurück als normal 

Feature macht eigentlich keinen Sinn, aber da es ja nen reiner Funracer sein soll gibt man damit halt den schwächeren Spielern auch ne Chance - auch wenn es bissl lächerlich ist.
Schau dich einfach mal im Codemasters Forum um da findest wie gesagt noch mehr so Threads zu dem Thema.



mfg


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. August 2012)

Hier gibts mal wieder ein paar frische Benchmarks zu Showdown.


----------

